# Sd Cards...I'm an idiot (although I tried searching the forum first! Trust me)



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

So I have a 1 gigabyte SD card and for some reason my Kindle doesn't detect it. I tried adding some files of several different formats (.txt .mp3 etc.) and it didn't detect them or the card itself for that matter. I tried formatting it while it was inserted in the Kindle, through the file explorer and it still didn't work. Any ideas kind sages?


P.S. If the solution is common knowledge I do apologize. I tried both the guides that came with the guide but didn't find a solution. Oh, and I suck at life so please excuse any spelling mistakes/grammer errors. I try to avoid simple errors like your/you're but I'm still not that bright.


Thanks in advance.


now I'll go back to lurking...  


Oh and I doubt this would matter but I thought I should mention it anyway. My Kindle is version 1.1.1


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

First of all, *WELCOME* to the forum! We are much friendlier than you may expect, so please don't hesitate to bring forward questions like the one you've asked. 

I don't know the answer, but one suggestion I would offer is to try another SD card in the slot, if you have another available. That would help diagnose whether the problem is the SD card itself, or an issue with the Kindle. 

It may also be a configuration item, and there are others more qualified than me to speak to that. 

Good luck. And, thanks for coming out of the shadows. Don't go back to being a lurker! 

- Harvey


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Harvey. I've been on board with the kindle for a long time, researching it for a while. I must admit however I did use the Oprah code. I was hoping not to contribute to the Oprah question flood but I guess I fail. Thanks for the welcome. This is one of the friendliest forums that's for sure. I've been to some very unfriendly ones myself so this is a refreshing one!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi - I had the same issue with the SD card.  Thankfully my camera uses the same kind of memory so I just switched them and the Kindle recognized the one that came from my camera.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Shaak... Hope you can figure out the SD card issue. I haven't purchased one yet as I still don't have the need, but I do anticipate one in my future and this is a great place to ask questions so don't hesitate to speak up!


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the help all of you! I did think to try that, but then I realized that I have only one SD card! I'm gonna go hunt around the house and see if I have one that I forgot about. Thanks! And again, this is a _very _friendly place, thanks everyone!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Some people have reported that if they put the SD card in their computer first, or try to use an old SD card (from a camera or whatever) the Kindle will not recognize it. I suspect that the Kindle formats the card in some way and might not be able to re-format an older card. As Harvey suggested, you might try putting a different card in and maybe even splurge on a brand new one. Since a 4 GB card will hold about 4000 books (but fewer music files, they are larger) you might never need another one for your Kindle.

L

Oh, and PS, Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Leslie! I've found out a lot of things and found a lot of resources because of this place! It's so awesome that everyone wants to help! Hopefully one day I can help somehow. Once I get paid again, next week, I'm gonna buy a new card. I've heard 8 Gigabytes (Gigabites?) is the limit. Anyone know if that's true, I thought I read that was the limit anyway. Thanks guys! 



Leslie said:


> Some people have reported that if they put the SD card in their computer first, or try to use an old SD card (from a camera or whatever) the Kindle will not recognize it. I suspect that the Kindle formats the card in some way and might not be able to re-format an older card. As Harvey suggested, you might try putting a different card in and maybe even splurge on a brand new one. Since a 4 GB card will hold about 4000 books (but fewer music files, they are larger) you might never need another one for your Kindle.
> 
> L
> 
> Oh, and PS, Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ShaakTisPadawan said:


> Thanks Leslie! I've found out a lot of things and found a lot of resources because of this place! It's so awesome that everyone wants to help! Hopefully one day I can help somehow. Once I get paid again, next week, I'm gonna buy a new card. I've heard 8 Gigabytes (Gigabites?) is the limit. Anyone know if that's true, I thought I read that was the limit anyway. Thanks guys!


I heard of one person who put a 16 GB card in their Kindle and it worked fine but that seemed like overkill to me! I have a 2 GB card in mine with a bunch of books stored on it and I still have 1.9 GB of space...LOL. I think I am all set for a good long while.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

ShaakTisPadawan: My SD card just arrived today, I popped it in and it recognized it right away. One thing I did notice is that I had to be somewhat aggressive in putting the card in the slot. It didn't "click," and it slid out a bit, I had to push it all the way in more than once. Have you checked to make sure it's in there tightly?

Next, from the home screen, go to Menu, then Settings. If the card is working and seated properly the amount of memory available on the card should be visible at the bottom.










If you do not see the above on your Kindle, either the card is inserted properly or for some reason it cannot access the card. Let us know.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

And remember to insert or remove the SD card when the Kindle is OFF. Not asleep, OFF!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx I love the new avatar!!


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I didn't have any trouble getting the card in there. It clicked in all nice like. And yes I made sure to turn it off first, but it has said 0 MB available since I first tried. It clearly at least knows that a card is inserted because it's not semi-transparent like when there isn't one in it. I'm not sure what the issue is but it is older. I used to use it in my pocket pc. It's been at least 4 years since then. I guess that could be the issue. I'll have to try a new card later.



pidgeon92 said:


> ShaakTisPadawan: My SD card just arrived today, I popped it in and it recognized it right away. One thing I did notice is that I had to be somewhat aggressive in putting the card in the slot. It didn't "click," and it slid out a bit, I had to push it all the way in more than once. Have you checked to make sure it's in there tightly?
> 
> Next, from the home screen, go to Menu, then Settings. If the card is working and seated properly the amount of memory available on the card should be visible at the bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

4 years old? How much memory does the card hold?


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok so 4 years might be a bit of an exaggeration, but it is a least a couple of years old. It's a 1 gig. 



pidgeon92 said:


> 4 years old? How much memory does the card hold?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Some people have reported that if they put the SD card in their computer first, or try to use an old SD card (from a camera or whatever) the Kindle will not recognize it. I suspect that the Kindle formats the card in some way and might not be able to re-format an older card. As Harvey suggested, you might try putting a different card in and maybe even splurge on a brand new one. Since a 4 GB card will hold about 4000 books (but fewer music files, they are larger) you might never need another one for your Kindle.
> 
> L
> 
> Oh, and PS, Welcome! Glad to have you here!


I had the exact opposite issue. I bought a brand new 4 GB SD card just for the Kindle (Keiko) and it would not recognize it. I swapped it with the 4 GB card I'd been using in my digital camera for the last couple years and viola! Recognition!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I could help... My best suggestion is to find someone else with a Kindle, and try it out in theirs.... I own two of everything, so I always have something to do testing on.... On the plus side SD cards have gotten very cheap, so buying another should not be an issue... I just paid $20 for my 8GB... That should be enough to hold me until my Kindle croaks.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Is there any difference between an SD card and an SDHC card?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Is there any difference between an SD card and an SDHC card?


From the user standpoint the main differences are the capacity and the speed ratings. SD cards max out at 2 GB; SDHC (SD High Capacity) can in theory go up to 32GB. The SDHC also have defined speeds (Classes).

Here's one of the more plainspeak discussion of the differences that I was able to find:
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-sdhc-cards.htm

Betsy


----------



## bmiller (Dec 3, 2008)

check if the card is locked or unlocked.
must be unlocked.
this is a common error and easy to miss


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello bmiller and welcome! Congrats on your first post!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It is my understanding that your files have to be in the correct folder on your SD.  They cannot be in the root directory,  same goes for the Kindle.  If memory serves me right,  documents for reading material, including books,  music for mp3 files, and audible for audible books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BMiller, welcome to the Kindleboards!  Congratulations on your first post!

Be sure to check out Tips & Tricks, where we have lot of good info about using your Kindle, the Book Corner for book recommendations, bargain books and free books, and we have Book Klubs beginning in January!

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a Sandisk 8 gig card at Best Buy and it works great. Should hold about 8000 books. Sure hope we get folders soon!

Steve


----------



## saltraker (Nov 10, 2008)

Say, you don't have one of those micro SD card things and haven't put in the micro, have you?  If that's what it is, the Kindle would not recognize it.  Just wondering.


----------

